# Do you know of any student forum in JPC?



## marzeniakolodziejczyk (5 d ago)

Hi,
I will be moving to Australia soon and will be attending 10th grade at John Paul College in the new semester.
I couldn't find any information where I can find a student forum type portal or something like that, where students can chat with each other without restrictions (A.K. school tinder)
Do you know if there is such a thing in this school?
And if so, what platform is it on?
Emily Kolodziejczyk


----------

